# Caecilian talk Dec 11th



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll be doing a talk on three species of caecilians on thier natural history and captive husbandry on Dec 11th. Athe details can be found here Delaware Valley Herpetological Society

ED


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds great, i will try and head out of work early and hopefully attend


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

Ed,
Any chance you'll be posting a recap on gymnophiona.org?

Jim


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jehitch said:


> Ed,
> Any chance you'll be posting a recap on gymnophiona.org?
> 
> Jim


Probably not a total recap as its a power point... but if I get a chance I will put some of the highlights up there. 

If you want to post the announcement there please feel free. 

Ed


----------

